# Wanted: Beach! - Week 12 - 3/20ish to 3/28ish



## robtobular (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi TUG,

I'm looking for someplace warm to take my fiance. (We're from Minneapolis, MN) She's a 4th grade teacher and this is her Spring Break!

2 years ago one of our mutual friends let us use their timeshare in Puerto Vallarta, MX and it was amazing! Looking to recreate something similar.

Shoot me some great options and I'll get back to you quickly!

Thanks all.

Rob


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 13, 2015)

Suggest you look at several ad sites also .. Redweek, Myresortnetwork, vacationtimesharerentals and TUG Marketplace.

This particular "LMR Wanted" thread has a limited to it price of $100 per night .. recreating amazing very likely might not happen. Surely for that amazing vacation, you would want it to be a *positive* vacation experience.


----------



## robtobular (Feb 13, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Suggest you look at several ad sites also .. Redweek, Myresortnetwork, vacationtimesharerentals and TUG Marketplace.
> 
> This particular "LMR Wanted" thread has a limited to it price of $100 per night .. recreating amazing very likely might not happen. Surely for that amazing vacation, you would want it to be a *positive* vacation experience.



Thanks Lisa!

I'm not too particular. Do you have a recommendation? We don't travel much.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 13, 2015)

Did you see the list of ad sites in my earlier post ... add a ".com" on the end and voila, Website with timeshare ads (for the most part). The TUG Marketplace is in the RED HEADER on one of the first pages (this section is the FORUMS).

Is this vacation going to be with a clear glass-like stone being given to your special gal? If so, think how that type of special is different than walking a warm beach.


----------



## debergerac (Mar 7, 2015)

At the moment, I have some possible options in Mexico and the Carribean using my points if you're still looking. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## grobinson19 (Mar 7, 2015)

I also have options and availability in the Caribbean , Mexico & Florida if interested?   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teresa (Mar 11, 2015)

*ebay is good for last minute too!*

We picked up a two bedroom deluxe at Sea Gardens in Pompano Beach recently (2/28 to 3/7) for $895.  It was a fabulous unit and the weather was good.

Have fun!


----------

